# making a gallon at a time



## makinit (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone. I received a polyanna gift of a 30 dollar wine making kit. I have brewed beer in the past but never wine. Anyway I made it and it came out ok. My question is what ingredients, other than wine yeast do I needto bottle a gallon a tme. I would make more but my wife doesn't want large containers around the house.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you referring to wine making equipment or wine making ingredients? 

Equipment wise to make wine you might need to do gallon batches would be a 2 gallon fermenter, a racking cane and hose, airlock and stopper, hydrometer and test jar, thermometer, corker and corks, If making fruit wines some type of mesh bag to hold the fruit. I use knee high pantie hose.

Some winemaking ingredients besides yeast will include cleaning agent of choice. Sanitizer of choice. Sodium or Potassium Metabisulfate (can use as sanitizer as well). You will see recipes calling for Campden tablets, this is potassium metabisulfate as well. I use the tablets in my wine but buy bulk powder for a sanitizer as the tabs are potassium and I buy the sodium for sanitation. Other item might include acid blend, yeast nutrient, tannin, and pectic enzyme. Other item like oak chips might compliment some types of wine. 

A really good book for the beginner fruit wine maker is The Joy of Home Winemaking by Terry Garey. It covers winemaking with simple tools and seems to concentrate on gallon batches. Jack Keller's website will be invaluable as well.

Smurfe


----------



## lorenae (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll second Jack Keller's website, starting here: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/basics.asp

For one gallon batches, I find that the "jug" wine bottles are perfect. A 4 liter jug is great for a gallon. A #6 stopper and an airlock are all you really need. Of course, just like beer, good sanitation is key and the wine should be racked like beer to avoid oxygenation. Wine is very easy- I've made rhubarb wine, dandelion wine, blackberry, etc. I've even made wine out of Welch's grape juice. All of the recipes I've used have been easy and mostly come from Jack Keller's website.

Lorena


----------

